
Uber expands international headquarters in Amsterdam - rejschaap
http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-uber-tech-europe-headquarters-idUKKBN16T0WD
======
rejschaap
Original article (in Dutch):

[http://www.parool.nl/amsterdam/uber-600-banen-erbij-in-
amste...](http://www.parool.nl/amsterdam/uber-600-banen-erbij-in-
amsterdam~a4477175/)

